
“Apple Says ‘No ’” and What That Means for the Future of Better Blocker - dredmorbius
https://ar.al/2020/01/13/apple-says-no-and-what-that-means-for-the-future-of-better-blocker-following-our-move-to-ireland/
======
rahimnathwani
This made me laugh:

"How Apple could have helped: by running a few queries to update a handful of
fields in their database."

It's true that Apple ought to have a process for migrating a developer account
from one entity than another, but:

1\. The logic in Apple's production code probably depends on some specifics
about an entity (e.g. the country it's in) being constant over time. For
example, if there's some code that deals with quarterly accounting of revenues
and taxes, that code would need to keep track of not just the current
jurisdiction, but also the jurisdiction at each point during the quarter.

2\. It's not a great idea to 'run a few queries' that update production data,
because you (a) could cause an inconsistent application state, and (b) will
probably lose the ability to audit past state.

~~~
r00fus
> It's not a great idea to 'run a few queries' that update production data,
> because you (a) could cause an inconsistent application state,

Let's not forget compliance with laws. You can't simply "adjust a few tables"
when your historical supplier data is required to be immutable.

------
lilyball
Can't you just create a new developer account for the non-profit and transfer
the app between accounts? I'm sure the process for transferring the app isn't
trivial, but it's certainly something that's been done many times by other
people.

------
Legogris
I am probably missing something, but what’s stopping OP from just continuing
to use their old account?

------
wilde
It sucks for this case, but I’m glad this sort of thing is hard in general. If
it were easy, I’d expect some sort of large market to sell shovelware
downstream to ads/malware producers after achieving audience. Does one exist
anyway?

------
soapdog
This sucks! I have no idea how people let Apple get away with such hostile
practices and policies towards small ISVs. Developers should be with
pitchforks and boycotting the platform after all the crazy changes and
requirements.

~~~
lonelappde
Can't boycott your users.

------
dredmorbius
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22043365](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22043365)

------
messo
Aral and Laura deserves so much better (no pun intended) than this! Moving to
another country should not lead to consequences like these.

